# Do you own a Chausoon ?



## Penny13 (Aug 28, 2014)

Just wondering who owns a Chausoon on this site ? There are no clubs that I know off ?  Thought we could swap info


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 28, 2014)

Penny13 said:


> Just wondering who owns a Chausoon on this site ? There are no clubs that I know off ?  Thought we could swap info



And broken bits?


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> And broken bits?



Ouch lol.


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sharon not helpful  your guy not sent quote and I did remind him last week


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 28, 2014)

Penny13 said:


> Sharon not helpful  your guy not sent quote and I did remind him last week



We'll pop in & remind him for you.
He is just as slow with sending his bill!


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Aug 28, 2014)

I assume the original post was serious despite the confusing reply's. Yes we have a Chausson Flash 04.
Dave


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks Dave was hoping to find out who and we can talk dealers parts good bits ect ect  see if anyone else posts mine is a Chausoon suite relax, I have had it nearly a year. I really like it despite a few teething problems and my dint


----------



## tugair (Aug 28, 2014)

Had a Welcome 72 till 2012.  Was OK, but after 18 mths realised we wanted a different layout.  Might be able to help out if you have queries.


----------



## waynemex (Aug 28, 2014)

Ive recently bought a 2006 welcome 55, all good for last 1500 miles


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 28, 2014)

We have an "odd esse"  92 and it is my first MH It is a bit cumbersome and the rear bed drives me mad, it is a mile in the air and the ladder is very painful on the soles of the feet. The bottom bed is lumpy and difficult to set up as well.
The garage however is big enough for my little motorbike and I use that as a ship lifeboat/tender.  28mpg if I am good, but the Transit spares are cheap, if I needed any that is.
There is plenty of storage including the bit you bang you head on when you sit up in bed.
I think that I will probably change it later for something an bit smaller and lighter.
GG


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 29, 2014)

Penny13 said:


> Just wondering who owns a Chausoon on this site ? There are no clubs that I know off ?  Thought we could swap info



Nah Pen we're not all stupid. lol


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 29, 2014)

A few of us at the moment thanks for answering the sensible ones anyway   my mattress is no good I have added a memory foam  
I had my hab check yesterday and just to make Chausoon owners happy they are every good on staying dry  
I also now have a direct contact with Chausoon in France if anyone wants to talk to them


----------



## thomasplc (Aug 29, 2014)

Penny13 said:


> Just wondering who owns a Chausoon on this site ? There are no clubs that I know off ?  Thought we could swap info



Could always ask Lee & Turner!!!:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 29, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend them to my worst enemy :mad1::mad1::mad1:


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Aug 29, 2014)

Penny13 said:


> I wouldn't recommend them to my worst enemy :mad1::mad1::mad1:



Well Penny, I wouldn't have thought that you would have any enemies - apart from the fore mentioned, - you are far too nice!! x


----------



## bayneclan (Sep 8, 2014)

We have had lots of problems with ours from leaks to engine failure bits falling off and doors not working we have a 2012 chausson suite. It has spent 4 months in total at the dealers and has nearly been rebuilt. Hubby went to pick it up 3 weeks ago for our holiday after it had more repairs and the guy went to show him what work had been done went to put the step out and it was making a grinding noise... The motor on the step had gone if anyone wants a full list of our problems pm me will take me a hour or so to list them.. Quality very poor but if you get from a good dealer problems get fixed. If you have a direct number for them penny would be great to get as hubby has emailed with no reply at all


----------



## Val54 (Sep 8, 2014)

We own a 2013 Chausson Maxi Suite. Bought from Elite in Banbury. Really good dealer and aftersales. The van has had some issues, mostly electrical regarding the patented vertical bike rack. Visited the factory last year as we were close and they sorted it. Very friendly and courteous from the factory aftersales team. No complaints from us, our previous Hymer hadjust as many issues. No manufacturer is perfect.
Dave


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh wow answers  
Hello  
Mine is a suite relax 13 plate, lots small problems can't list it drove me mad for a year have switched off  my dealer was hopeless and rude, as I keep saying he is in west wales  which dealer have you found good ? Interesting that a visit turned up a curtious result. Once I started talking to them in France things have got better  it's basically poor interior quality for me things broken and not replaced  
I will look up that email  

I was rather hoping to start a group as there seems to be nothing in the uk ?


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 8, 2014)

garantie.van@trigano.fr
Send it to Gilles Arnaude 

I phoned and he speaks English in customer services


----------



## Val54 (Sep 8, 2014)

Penny13 said:


> garantie.van@trigano.fr
> Send it to Gilles Arnaude
> 
> I phoned and he speaks English in customer services



Gilles is excellent, we met him when we called at the factory, basically sat us down, gave us coffee and English magazines and took the van into the factory aftersales workshop. They fixed most of it before lunch but couldn't find one snag. Gave us the van back and said to have lunch and be back at the factory gate at 1.00pm. Got back as requested, mechanic waiting for us, fault found and back on the road an hour later. He also comes across to the UK every year and visits each dealer to check up on feedback and general dealer issues. The factory visit only works if it is a current model as they basically nip into the main factory and use them for spares. Chausson group sounds good, Penny
Dave


----------



## bayneclan (Sep 8, 2014)

I totally agree you get teething problems but ours have been major ones you expect on old van, nothing seems to have worked and a leak in the roof water was dripping on my husband plus 2 leaks in the bathroom where we were showering and it was coming through the floor, most doors have had to be fixed, rear speakers didn't work, tap in kitchen fell off all handles broke the water tank would only hold enough water for one wash, the fridge wouldn't work on gas , the diesel heater was leaking diesel on the floor, the hatch door to the BBQ would not shut properly so the alarm was going constantly this is on top of numerous little faults nothing is tightened properly, electric bed has a mind of its own the engine had problems and passenger door lock and side door lock both broke. I have not had one single holiday without a disaster have had numerous vans and 1st new one we have had and never have been able to use it as intended as something always going wrong, they have all been fixed but has put a stale taste in my mouth


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 8, 2014)

I will post properly tomoz I believe 400 have been sold in the uk this year it is the highest selling brand from Europe at the moment  
I struggled with help as my dealer was the worst so perhaps we can help others


----------



## bayneclan (Sep 8, 2014)

I can understand why it is a great seller I still love her just sadly disappointed with the build quality.. I would keep badgering your dealer or ask chausson if you can go to a more reliable one who will sort everything out for you, surely any dealer should be able to fix as a warranty issue, that is the one thing that stopped us burning the van down was the fact the dealer sorted everything out...


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 9, 2014)

Bayneclan I am sure I met you at Whitwell ? I have swapped dealers to Highbridge they where happy to do new warranty issues but needed clearance from Chausoon for old issues  lucky for me my problems have been minor, I just can't be bothered to go at the moment as I now have clearance. Think I will pop along in the winter


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 9, 2014)

Dave I am going email Giles and ask when he is in the uk it would be good to talk face to face about my horrible dealer


----------



## Val54 (Sep 9, 2014)

Penny13 said:


> Dave I am going email Giles and ask when he is in the uk it would be good to talk face to face about my horrible dealer



Sounds like a plan, the dealer network is a bit disjointed in terms of knowledge. Even Elite Motorhomes, whom I rate highly, didn't know that the factory had the facility to undertake warranty repairs for UK vehicles. When we turned up on spec at the factory there were two vans in the queue, one of which had a Dometic fridge swapped. As I said in a previous post, the factory staff were very good and clearly eager to sort out any issues. Gilles even noticed that we had "removed" the Suite decals from the cab door and wanted to know why. Quite amused when we told him that it didn't really translate into a positive selling point in the Uk.
Dave


----------



## bayneclan (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes we did meet at Whitehall, if you remember the door locked on me but luckily had spare key in pocket, that's when the door lock broke lol. Highbridge are good they fixed all of ours, nice to know the factory in France are willing for you to drop in also, only a long way to go, have already clocked up over 1000 miles taking her back for repairs. Will look up the one in Banbury for habitation checks and future repairs as that a lot more nearer to Milton Keynes than Somerset .


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 10, 2014)

we have a Chausson allegro 67 on a 54 plate, Fiat 2.8 JTD have had it  for 2 years now with no problems and 40,000 on the clock, have been to Hungary, Italy,Spain,Portugal and Ireland  in it with no problems.bought it  part ex for our Hymer  tag axle from DAVAN who gave great service, I have fitted two 100 watt solars and two 120 amp hour batteries ,a 600 watt inverter and two 11 kg refillable gas bottles to it from GASIT.Would definately have another, I don,t like one marque clubs as I found the one we were in [Hymer] to be very cliquey and only interested in one upmanship, we are CCC members  and love that club.


----------



## alcam (Sep 11, 2014)

Penny13 said:


> Just wondering who owns a Chausoon on this site ? There are no clubs that I know off ?  Thought we could swap info



Hi Penny I have just recently purchased a Flash 510 . Problem with panoramic window above cab [really badly fitted ] dealer to check it out . My problem is I purchased from a Nottingham dealer [variety of reasons] but the Chausson dealer in Scotland will not do any warranty work if they did not sell you vehicle . Wondering if this is allowed in their dealership agreement ?


----------



## bayneclan (Sep 22, 2014)

Do you have the number still for Giles as we still have a leak after taking back twice am starting to get really upset now as van has cost is heaps. Thanks Debs


----------



## Deleted member 16973 (Sep 22, 2014)

*We have one*

We have a Flash 08 would be interested to see thus thread develop. Unable to find a better MH after 3 yrs of looking!


----------



## El Veterano (Sep 22, 2014)

We have a 2007 Chausson Welcome 75 and have done about 20k miles in it since 2011. The only serious problem was a water leak which made itself apparent from one corner of the main roof light but the actual leak turned out to be on the joint between the low profile nose and the main roof. I thought that I had it cracked after several serious attempts myself but it took Ben at CSR Touring Ltd, Harbury Lane, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick, 07825 269776 to sort it properly in the end. 
Judging by the new Chausson's that we have seen at shows over the years there was definitely a build quality issue around 2012/ 13. The latest models we have seen this summer seem to have addressed most of them.


----------



## waynemex (Sep 23, 2014)

Has anyone sourced a tow bar for their chausson?, after one for my 2006 welcome 55


----------



## alcam (Oct 20, 2014)

Val54 said:


> Gilles is excellent, we met him when we called at the factory, basically sat us down, gave us coffee and English magazines and took the van into the factory aftersales workshop. They fixed most of it before lunch but couldn't find one snag. Gave us the van back and said to have lunch and be back at the factory gate at 1.00pm. Got back as requested, mechanic waiting for us, fault found and back on the road an hour later. He also comes across to the UK every year and visits each dealer to check up on feedback and general dealer issues. The factory visit only works if it is a current model as they basically nip into the main factory and use them for spares. Chausson group sounds good, Penny
> Dave


Please let me know how you got past Madame Hitlerdansknickeurs at the gate. Been there today she told me I must make an appointment and gave me a number which nobody answered. I returned to the gate and she told me the phone system had suddenly gone faulty and it was almost lunchtime (take your pick) I will now have to call back Tuesday or Thursday only between 9 and 11.45. She gave me, under pressure the email address which was wrong. Still raging


----------



## bayneclan (Oct 20, 2014)

*re tow bar*

We got ours fitted by Chausson dealer not cheap but works well


----------



## toasty (Oct 20, 2014)

We have a 2008 Welcome75, very happy with it.


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry not been to this thread for a while I will put Giles email on, phone the French customer services and ask to speak to him, Gilles Arnaud / garantie.van@trigano.fr


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hope this helps think the appointment thing is new ! 



As a real specialist for recreational vehicles, your dealer is on your disposal to provide you with the customer service that you expect.

To support our network of distributors, our Customer Service Centre can perform on technical interventions, after appointment or upon request of your dealer.

Our Customer Service Centre is there to welcome you on Monday, Tuesday and Thursday, 9 – 11.45 AM, to listen and to advise you, at the phone number +33 (0)4 75 05 56 50, or per e-mail, and may receive by appointment only.

TRIGANO VDL (Centre Accueil Clients)
1 avenue de Rochebonne – CS 69003
07302 TOURNON SUR RHÔNE Cedex


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 20, 2014)

I am pleased this thread is developing as sorting problems out is fraught, I took my Chausoon to a new dealer who is now looking at the old warranty problems  but it was authorised by Giles first  it has also taken me ages to get it looked at as I can't stand dealers and the stress, it was meant to be a stress free buy with warranties !!!! 
Have found out engine only covers for two years mine is a fiat, and I think inside things 2 years and water ingress 5, nothing like dealer told me. I know I should have read the paperwork


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 15, 2015)

I have read this thread with interest because I am considering buying a new Flash 510 or 610.

Comments and/or advice from owners of either of the above will be very welcome, as will the same from anybody with a motorhome or van conversion with the new Transit base vehicle.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 16, 2015)

Penny13 said:


> I am pleased this thread is developing as sorting problems out is fraught, I took my Chausoon to a new dealer who is now looking at the old warranty problems  but it was authorised by Giles first  it has also taken me ages to get it looked at as I can't stand dealers and the stress, it was meant to be a stress free buy with warranties !!!!
> Have found out engine only covers for two years mine is a fiat, and I think inside things 2 years and water ingress 5, nothing like dealer told me. I know I should have read the paperwork



I have a 2013 Swift on a Fiat chassis / engine.
I mentioned the 2 year warranty when it was in the Fiat dealer for its first service. He said if I have the second service with them they will give an extra year warranty ie. 3 years.
Perhaps worth checking when you have a new motorhome in at the Fiat dealer for its first service.


----------



## K9d (Jan 16, 2015)

Not aiming for one-upmanship but, my parents have a Chausoon on an 05 plate and whilst it all seems to work for them I couldn't help but notice the quality of the interior seems to be lacking in comparison to my 1988 Hymer, although I'm led to believe Hymer quality isn't all it used to be.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 16, 2015)

Penny13 said:


> I am pleased this thread is developing as sorting problems out is fraught, I took my Chausoon to a new dealer who is now looking at the old warranty problems  but it was authorised by Giles first  it has also taken me ages to get it looked at as I can't stand dealers and the stress, it was meant to be a stress free buy with warranties !!!!
> *Have found out engine only covers for two years mine is a fiat, and I think inside things 2 years and water ingress 5, nothing like dealer told me. I know I **should have read the paperwork *[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 16, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> Penny13 said:
> 
> 
> > I am pleased this thread is developing as sorting problems out is fraught, I took my Chausoon to a new dealer who is now looking at the old warranty problems  but it was authorised by Giles first  it has also taken me ages to get it looked at as I can't stand dealers and the stress, it was meant to be a stress free buy with warranties !!!!
> ...


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 16, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Just looked at the Chausoon website, 2 years parts and labour and 5 years water ingress.
> I assume the 2 years parts and labour relates to the Fiat chassis / engine.





Mine van is Peugeot based but had the same figures as you quote.

The 3rd year parts and labour on the base vehicle only came into effect " if " i had it serviced at a Peugoet main dealer.


----------



## chris H (May 4, 2015)

*Flash 10*

Just bough a flash 10,  must say very pleased with it so far.
The electric drop down bed is very comfortable as well as being great a disappearing.

So far totally pleased will keep you posted.


----------



## El Veterano (May 4, 2015)

*Towbar*



waynemex said:


> Has anyone sourced a tow bar for their chausson?, after one for my 2006 welcome 55



Had one made from scratch, painted and fitted in less than 6 hours by Mick Parkinson in Preston. £325 all in including the electrics, can't fault the guy, excellent service. Home - Motorhome Towbars Lancashire Blackpool Preston Manchester


----------



## vindiboy (May 5, 2015)

I have a Chausson Alegro 67 love it no trouble in the 3 years I have had it except the fridge stopped working in Portugal but that is Electrolux/ Dometic, not Chausson,I don't like one marque clubs though.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 20, 2016)

Is penny still around, or any other chausson owners?. I'm getting a chausson 728, picking it up in march.
Mickey.


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 20, 2016)

I heard they are nice but the shower door falls off .


----------



## Campercaillie (Nov 20, 2016)

For all fellow owners, and prospective buyers there is indeed a dedicated group for Chausson owners.....

Bei Facebook anmelden | Facebook


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 20, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> View attachment 30076  I have a Chausson Alegro 67 love it no trouble in the 3 years I have had it except the fridge stopped working in Portugal but that is Electrolux/ Dometic, not Chausson,I don't like one marque clubs though.


  I had a problem this year whilst in Northern Spain  with my van , I lost all my right hand marker lights, left side light front and right rear light,and top right marker light, REASON, under the rear chassis [ right hand side ] there is a plastic box, in this box there is a printed circuit board and all the lights mentioned are controlled from this circuit board, and as it is under   the chassis and prone to water ingress ,it failed  due to water ingress, I removed the circuit board and made good all electrical cable joints and hey presto all is well again, this box also contained cables for the right rear stop light , fog lamp and reverse light, so I made good all these joints as well putting all the jointed cables well insulated back in the box and sealed it up in situe, there is another  box the same on the left under side of the Chassis which controls the LEFT  side of the van lights, but I have not touched that and won't until it fails if it ever does.
   I see no logical reason for these boxes and circuit boards except maybe to connect tow bar electrics if required ,there are/were several unused connection points on the circuit board which I assumed were for tow bar electrics.There are also two x 5 amp fuses in the fuse box for right and left circuits mentioned.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 21, 2016)

Campercaillie said:


> For all fellow owners, and prospective buyers there is indeed a dedicated group for Chausson owners.....
> 
> Bei Facebook anmelden | Facebook


Thanks, unfortunately, I don't use facebook.
Mickey.


----------



## ian81 (Nov 21, 2016)

We bought a new Challenger Genesis 34+ in France -which is identical to the Chausson Flash 04+. In just over 8 years we have slept in her for 1717 nights in 30 countries and covered nearly 90,000 miles. When we purchased her we knew we were buying one of the lowest priced MH's so perhaps expectations were low. Although we sourced English manuals and had some good contacts with Trigano at the time we didnt feel there after sales service was that good.

It is based on a Ford Transit which with one exception (clutch cylinders failing) we have enjoyed driving averaging over 30mpg (actual figure is higher because that includes diesel used by the excellent heating system. We have fortunately had no major problems with the MH part just niggles that in the main have been easy to fix by me.

I cite some areas of concern: The bathroom -the shower tray is badly cracked and leaks if i don't plug the cracks regularly!! The bathroom door when travelling opens and with braking force has cracked the track in the shower tray moulding badly.
Secondly the Electrics. These are based on thee Italian CBE system using pre wired cables thaat in many cases are far too long. Over the years I have tied many up. A major issue I realised about 4 years ago was the voltage drop in the wires feeding the diesel heating which stopped it working when the battery had been used a bit. Increasing the guage of the wire and shortening some of the wiring routes has eliminated this problem.

Another major unresolved issue is the main cell door. It is bowed -the idea being that with a central lock the top and bottom will be pulled in tight. This however means the door needs to be closed heavily.

I could write more about the various minor ailments!!!


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 21, 2016)

ian81 said:


> We bought a new Challenger Genesis 34+ in France -which is identical to the Chausson Flash 04+. In just over 8 years we have slept in her for 1717 nights in 30 countries and covered nearly 90,000 miles. When we purchased her we knew we were buying one of the lowest priced MH's so perhaps expectations were low. Although we sourced English manuals and had some good contacts with Trigano at the time we didnt feel there after sales service was that good.
> 
> It is based on a Ford Transit which with one exception (clutch cylinders failing) we have enjoyed driving averaging over 30mpg (actual figure is higher because that includes diesel used by the excellent heating system. We have fortunately had no major problems with the MH part just niggles that in the main have been easy to fix by me.
> 
> ...



Now that proper use, with that many nights/miles you must have one of the best value motorhomes ever on a cost per night/mile basis.


----------

